# Blasc und andere Addons mit Patch 2.2 "illegal" ?



## Boomske (26. September 2007)

Hallo,

in den nach der Installation des Patches 2.2 angezeigten Lizenzbedingungen bzw. den Voraussetzungen für die fristlose Kündigung des Accounts und das Scanning stehen Absätze, die mich extrem irritieren.

Es wird die fristlose Kündigung / Accountsperrung beim Einsatz von Programmen von Drittanbietern angedroht, die systematisch Daten sammeln - für meine Begriffe fallen darunter leider Blasc, MobMap, Auctioneer usw.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie sehen die Mods von buffed.de und andere Nutzer dies? Verstehe ich die Regelungen falsch?

Vorsichtshalber mache ich diese Addons erst mal aus - würde mich über eine kurzfristige Klärung freuen.

Danke.

Boomske


----------



## Kindara (26. September 2007)

Das steht schon ewig in den EULA, wenn Blizzard alle Benutzer davon bannt dann haben se auf einmal nur noch halbsoviele Kunden. Ich denke wenn sie das nicht wollten dann würden sie es einfach disablen.

Das sie eigetnlich recht pragmatisch mit dem Thema umgehen sieht man schon daran, das die Funktion zum Auslesen von Auktionshausdaten mit diesem Patch (oder war das die Ankündigung für den Nächsten?) von 15 Items auf einmal (plus Zwangspause) auf "gib mir alles" geändert wurde. Das ist nen klares Eingeständnis das die Leute Auctioneer nutzen (wollen) und Blizzard zuckt halt mit den Schultern und sagt damit recht klar: "Ok, nutzt es, wir ändern unsere Funktionen so das es für euch noch besser läuft und nicht unnötig Last auf unsern Servern erzeugt".


----------



## Satanhimself (26. September 2007)

@boomske 
jo und genau deshalb hat BLizz ja auch Buffed (und somit ja auch die ganze idee mit blasc) mit ins Fanseite-programm mit aufgenommen ...


denk mal nach :/


----------

